# Whats the Hype with AudioPipe amps?



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I get it, budget amps but I seen so many people swear by them on these facebook car audio Q and A forums. Im not the smartest man, and I am finding mixed reviews online, some say good to decent, others say stay away from. Some clamp tests showing ok quality and efficiency for rated power, others show terrible efficiency and not making rated power. 

Please someone much smarter than me give me the low down on Audiopipe amps. Please and thankyou


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

There's nothing special about them. They sound as good/bad as any cheap Mosfet amp.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Hype about Audiopipe? 

Aren't they the ones that knocked off the HAT tweeters? Are you talking about the video that was made?


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Not talking about any video, was not aware there was one. Its just for fun I troll some of these audio groups on facebook (its fun, childish I know but fun lol) and I see a TON of people always bringing up Audiopipe amps, Pure Audio amps, Sonido (is that right?), power acoustik BAMF, and various others that would fall under the same category. 

Im wondering is there any validity behind their statements and if these amps actually do anything worth while or worth the cost, budget amp or not.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

ok cheap power for the money.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

djbreal87 said:


> Not talking about any video, was not aware there was one. Its just for fun I troll some of these audio groups on facebook (its fun, childish I know but fun lol) and I see a TON of people always bringing up Audiopipe amps, Pure Audio amps, Sonido (is that right?), power acoustik BAMF, and various others that would fall under the same category.
> 
> Im wondering is there any validity behind their statements and if these amps actually do anything worth while or worth the cost, budget amp or not.


Are you trolling them, or are they trolling you?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

They are basically the same amps as the Massive N series,new MTX Thunder series,Critical Mass etc....at a much reduced price.
It is easy to spot these amps due to the same 2 clear vertical LEDS for power and protect and the small EBC jack between them and the RCA jacks.Most use the same switch for bass boost that has a 0+6+12 db setting.They all have a narrow heatsink design similar to the old Memphis chrome ST series.
There is a misspelled thread on this forum (Crtical mass is a ripoff) that shows a lot more of these clones with gut shots.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

another thing.. do not listen to anyone in car audio q and a on facebook.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Trust me, I don't listen to them, but after sitting by, reading these posts, regardless of my involvment these people always talk about these amps. And when enough people talk about something, I come to you guys to get the facts  

It was said they are basically the same as Massive Audio N series? I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I was under the impression when I purchased my Massive Audio N4 I was getting a good amp. 

If Sonido and such are essentially exact rip offs of it, and fromt he clamp tests I have seen arent really anything special, does that mean my Massive Amp is also not as good?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Massive = biggest rip off of them all.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> another thing.. do not listen to anyone in car audio q and a on facebook.


So true, lol!

AP sources their boards differently based on product lines, so making a generalization based on the company name wouldn't reflect on the actual products (given that AP has no actual unique products). The apk line is their "top shelf" stuff and uses Korean (good) boards, while the lower lines use Chinese boards. The lower lines are good for about 2/3 rated power without clipping the waveform, and are about ~70% efficient at that level based on clamp tests I've seen.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok so new question, what amp should I now get to replace my N4? Have been looking to upgrade to 2500-3krms. Clean rated power, money isnt entirely an issue but dont want to spend an arm an a leg either. Any ideas?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rockford T2500-1bdcp.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I checked the specs on the rockford, and I have a question. I ran into a similar problem with my Arc Audio KS1200.1. The RMS on the Arc Audio at 2 ohm 1200rms, but at 1ohm was 1000rms. The rockford is both 2500rms at 2 and 1 ohm. Why is that? Also its about 400$ more than I would like to spend, I will if I have to, but anything a tad cheaper?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you have stock electrical?


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have stock alternator yellow top under the hood and Kinetic 1200 in the back. Massive n4 is 1ohm for 2k rms(hopefully lol) and 4 channel amp pulling another 250rms or so. No voltage drops, no light dimming, electrical is solid so far. 

I have located a 190amp alternator for my 2008 mini cooper s (largest I could find) and will be upgrading to that BEFORE i buy my new amp.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

What in the world are you running with 3000watts in a MiniCooper?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

MetricMuscle said:


> What in the world are you running with 3000watts in a MiniCooper?


And is it inside the vehicle or outside I dont think a pair of 15's fit in a mini.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm thinking anyone doing 2500 on bass in a tiny car, isn't really going for sound quality haha... might be a waste of money to go for the Rockford.

maybe that AudioPipe is all you need, or just get another N4 to strap on?

then you's can lay that 'Pipe like dem Facebook dudes.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

djbreal87 said:


> Ok so new question, what amp should I now get to replace my N4? Have been looking to upgrade to 2500-3krms. Clean rated power, money isnt entirely an issue but dont want to spend an arm an a leg either. Any ideas?


Audioque (now called soundqubed) 2200d. Will do 2500 with good electrical

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZMan2k2 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've got a Sundown SAZ-1500D for sale. $400 plus shipping includes the wiring to get it running except the battery fuse holder, and a ring terminal for the ground wire. $350 plus shipping without that stuff. PM me if your interested. The amp is 1 ohm stable and puts out 1500w.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

cajunner said:


> ....maybe that AudioPipe is all you need, or just get another N4 to *strap on*?
> 
> then you's can *lay dat 'Pipe* like dem Facebook dudes.


AWWWW SNAP!

Two to four 15's would have to be IB and they wouldn't need any more than about 250watts each, they wouldn't get any louder.

Maybe there is some new technology being used like a roof rack subwoofer or subwoofer trailer. Maybe Thule makes a bike rack subwoofer.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

MetricMuscle said:


> AWWWW SNAP!
> 
> Two to four 15's would have to be IB and they wouldn't need any more than about 250watts each, they wouldn't get any louder.
> 
> Maybe there is some new technology being used like a roof rack subwoofer or subwoofer trailer. Maybe Thule makes a bike rack subwoofer.


mini Cooper.

I mean, 2500 watts. 

I can understand having high headroom and also using 8 ohm drivers, where that kind of system total could be useful but just on bass and at 1 ohm, I don't know. I guess if you're looking to burp a 12" or maybe I'm just not hip on daily driver ground pounders.

that's it, I'm not hip. 

The guys I can hear from down the block, they hip, yeah.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I still regret the day I took my first hit from the audiopipe. Addicted ever since ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

teldzc1 said:


> I still regret the day I took my first hit from the audiopipe. Addicted ever since ...


Addicted or addictive?


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is what I have in my Mini Cooper, Im currently deployed and cannot upload any photos from my phone, so I pulled these off my page from 2 different shows I have been to.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Rockford would be a great choice

Also sundown & crescendo

btw, that would probably be louder if you aimed the subs up, & fired the port toward the hatch


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Yea I never expirmented much with facing of the box, gets 145db respectfully, but im really trying to break 150db with these 8's. so new box design is in the future, and a more powerful amp, and dynamat. I got 5db to cover. Any other suggestions?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

looks like you're going to have to concentrate on burps to pull another 5 db, getting away from musical and into the one-note tuned port sound.

I see what you're going for now, I guess it works when your subs are rated for the 3K of RMS.

and it's surprisingly roomy in that little car, you've got plenty of storage left in there.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

The inside of the mini is quite large, by my back seats are down, and box is sitting on top of them secured to the false floor over my trunk area. Im most certainly not trying for 150 on music. I usually burp 47-50 hz (depending on how cooperative my car is) and average between 143-145db. New box design will be a tad smaller, closer to 3.5 cuft, and tuned slightloy lower high 30's low 40's. Im sure I can burp 3k in a better box and break 150. 

I love the shock value of it as well, I mean, I have been going to car audio shows, bass competitions, and car meets for years, and not once have I ever seen a Minii cooper with a system. I know they exist, im not the only one, but to most people its rare, so my car draws a TON of attention regardless it being entirely stock aside from my speakers lol


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Uploaded a video I had on facebook to youtube, posting here. very short, playing music. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7_pSO_pKgE


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

low 40's tune? 

This is going to be purely a burp box?


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

No, not purly burp box, It is my daily driver, and I want more lows in my music and being tuned 47hz for the music I listen to makes some songs just not work lol. The box has a steep drop off for anything under 45hz (poor box design) and the only reason im tuning lower is to just be lower, hitting 150 is a goal, but as I am getting out of the competition scene for awhile, its not seriuosly important to me


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Also keep in mind, I have only done 3 comps, all usaci, im still new to this, my friend is the box builder (the shop he works at did the last box, he can do much better work) so I might just be speaking out my ass when it comes to tuning. I have no idea if 40hz burps are good or not lol.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

djbreal87 said:


> No, not purly burp box, It is my daily driver, and I want more lows in my music and being tuned 47hz for the music I listen to makes some songs just not work lol. The box has a steep drop off for anything under 45hz (poor box design) and the only reason im tuning lower is to just be lower, hitting 150 is a goal, but as I am getting out of the competition scene for awhile, its not seriuosly important to me


Most cars don't like lower tuning to get more spl, Do you know what frequency your car likes on a meter.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thankfully the lady running the Usaci in central texas walked me through the proccess. She performed a sweep to find the best freq to use (if that is what you are talking about) and though my box is tuned for 47hz, it was always somewhere between 47-51 (She was the Usaci rep at all 3 shows I had been to). 

If this is not the freq you are speaking off then im sorry no sir I do not have any idea


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

Yes so now you must find music and tuning for this range, you can have a box built with a removable port for you daily driving but to win you must play and tune in that freq range, your spl will go down with lower tuning unless you add mad power or cone area, most cars have more than one peak most of them at the higher end but you may have one at the lower end. Not having a meter to test with is always a setback.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ohh ok I get it, yea I had considered having a port change for two different tuning, one for daily lower, and one for spl comp. I guess I kinda want it all in one lol but im guessing thats not really possible. I dont plan on getting more 8's so no more cone area, am upgrading power though (2500-3k rms not sure which) 

Somoene had mentions strap another N4, im not entirely sure how that works. Are they strapable amps? And if they are, would it still be running out of 1 channel? Cause my subs are D4? (I think thats what Is needed for 1ohm load on amp after proper wiring) But after looking into trying to get a second N4, I realized I wouldnt be able to cause 2 D4 subs cant be wired to 1-ohm? or is it D2? whatever you know what im saying. I got 4 DVC subs (either 2 or 4 ohm) where the ending impendance on the amp is 1-ohm so whatever the subs have to be to get that is what they are lol. 

Im still learning dont judge lol.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

So, are you competitive in the over 3000watt class or is it done differently now days?


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have done street beat 1 and 650-1500 4ohm rms range (thats how they decide is the 4-ohm rating I guess) and also port wars. But mostly my focus is Street Beat 1 (each sub gets a point, 8in=1point , 10in=2 points, 12in= 4 points etc...) and street beat 1 is a max of 4 points. I guess I could get 2 tens? Not sure which ones though. Amp doesnt matter in street beat, as long as the box is below the window line and before the b pillar.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

djbreal87 said:


> I have done street beat 1 and 650-1500 4ohm rms range (thats how they decide is the 4-ohm rating I guess) and also port wars. But mostly my focus is Street Beat 1 (each sub gets a point, 8in=1point , 10in=2 points, 12in= 4 points etc...) and street beat 1 is a max of 4 points. I guess I could get 2 tens? Not sure which ones though. Amp doesnt matter in street beat, as long as the box is below the window line and before the b pillar.



so 4 eight inch subs equals one 12" in the points, and that's why you have four 8's.

just stick with that, and juice them until they hurtz, putting 750 watts into an 8" sub is cruel and unusual punishment....



make 'em scream, put them on youTube. You can't get arrested for abusing your subwoofers, unlike a lot of other things in life.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

HAHA absolutly right, the SA-8's can certainly handle 750rms a piece, even for daily pounding. So I need a good, solid, clean 3krms at 1ohm. Preferably for less than a grand. Any ideas?


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

How are you figuring 3000watts? Is there more than one N4 model?

*Massive Audio N4 Nano Block Series Monoblock Car Amplifier
RMS Power Rating (14.4V):

4 ohms: 650 watts x 1 chan.
2 ohms: 1000 watts x 1 chan.
1 ohm: 2000 watts x 1 chan.
*

Kinda cool how they have made the rules for Street Beat class.
Power is very inexpensive these days and anyone can buy a big powerful amplifier.
Limit cone area but apparently not XMAX.
Enclosure design becomes the key which evolves the sport and emphasizes a superior design.
You might wanna check with Patrick Bateman and see if the right Horn could be louder....and if it would fit in your car.

Do the rules really say it has to fit *before* the B-Pillar?
Is that in front of or behind with regards to the car?
Yours looks to be behind the B-Pillar.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

No I have only one N4 doing 2k rms. I am saying I need a new amp to give me 3krms. Also it can be right at or below the window line, and at or before the B pillar. My box is behind but its above the window, so thats why i am designing a new box (the box was originally in my eclipse in my trunk area) and when I got the mini I kept the box.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

djbreal87 said:


> No I have only one N4 doing 2k rms. I am saying I need a new amp to give me 3krms. Also it can be right at or below the window line, and *at or before the B pillar. My box is behind* but its above the window, so thats why i am designing a new box (the box was originally in my eclipse in my trunk area) and when I got the mini I kept the box.


To the rear of the B-Pillar.
Before it if you are standing at the hatch looking forward.

SunDown Audio suggests small sealed enclosures for their SA-8 due to the large powerful motor. I can't imagine you need more power with a ported enclosure. Do you have everything turned up to max, the gains and volume knob and it isn't distorting or bottoming the woofers?

What version SA-8 do you have?


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I can assure you, everything has been professionally installed, and tuned accordingly. Both my amps (mono and 4 channel) have all been tuned properly (not by me, by the shop I got my install at) and box was built to 4.2 cuft. I know it is a little big, but the plot that owner came up with and the design they had in mind were originally for the Soundstream R3 8in. Which by the way are wonderful little subs, I gave everything my N4 had to offer on those 8's at my first Usaci event in my eclipse and metered 144  

It was a few months later I decided to upgrade to the Sundown. The ones I have are the SA-8v.2's, would REALLY like the X-8 but as I am buying a new amp and new alternator I cant afford the X-8's as well. 

My friend (who used to work at the audio shop before he was fired, personal reasons, no reflection of his work) will be designing and building my new box. 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/GigaXS

Link to his page where he posts some of his work


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

So what is you installer's plan to get you to 150db?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

If you felt so inclined, you could just build a comp. box and swap the subs in before a meet. Put all 4 in 1.5 cubes facing up, external 8" round port firing to the drivers side tuned around 45-50. That will get you above 150 on a bad day, but will probably sound horrible on music.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

SPLEclipse said:


> If you felt so inclined, you could just build a comp. box and swap the subs in before a meet. Put all 4 in 1.5 cubes facing up, external 8" round port firing to the drivers side tuned around 45-50. That will get you above 150 on a bad day, but will probably sound horrible on music.


x2. 

Quite difficult having the best of both, so build one of each :laugh:


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

His plan is a new box, he didnt like the one his boxx had designed and he plotted the current box I have and showed me all that was wrong with it. he wants to go slightly smaller, he says it will be tuned better, and with me getting a new amp and dynamat we should be able to do it. The amp I have in mind is the AQ3500, found one 2 months used for 600$ good idea or bad idea?


----------

